# Stabling in the winter???



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

So my yard has very poor drainage and living in wet and rainy Cornwall results in our fields being flooded almost all winter. The horses are left knee deep in mud and it's a nightmare. It's so deep and liquid-y and I feel so bad turning my horse out in these conditions p. It's a livery yard so I can't rotate the grazing, it's not my choice. Either way I can borrow someone's stable for part of the week which I plan to use just to give her poor legs a break from the wet, but my question is providing she has enough hay and water can she be kept in for 24 hours? This is only Wednesday night and Thursday day. So only 24 hours a week. I can only bring her in after our ride around 4-5 and I can only turn her out at that time the next day. Is that too long? I'd feel bad! But there's no alternative for stabling times and I can't move yards. And are mud guard boots a good idea? Thanks


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It won't do her any harm to stand in for 24 hours, though it's not ideal.

Would it be an option to have her turned out through the day and in at night?

It certainly isn't ideal to have her standing in wet mud, she may very likely end up with mud rash.

I have used the boots in the past and they do protect the legs.

What type is she - is she quite heavily feathered?


----------



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

Sweety said:


> It won't do her any harm to stand in for 24 hours, though it's not ideal.
> 
> Would it be an option to have her turned out through the day and in at night?
> 
> ...


Sadly no, she gets very fizzy when I keep her in so it would be an interesting winter and also it's not my stable- stables at my yard are so expensive and I can only share one. I also can't come up that often to turn her out and bring her in due to college. Plus it's too expensive to ask the yard to do so.

I know it's not, but I don't know what to do  my old pony had it last year, but not too badly. Most of my friends horses didn't suffer it actually as long as you didn't hide their legs too often.

I might get some- she's 1/4 TB and 3/4 ID so fairly fine and not feathered well


----------



## Captain-Lou (May 9, 2015)

Captain-Lou said:


> Sadly no, she gets very fizzy when I keep her in so it would be an interesting winter and also it's not my stable- stables at my yard are so expensive and I can only share one. I also can't come up that often to turn her out and bring her in due to college. Plus it's too expensive to ask the yard to do so.
> 
> I know it's not, but I don't know what to do  my old pony had it last year, but not too badly. Most of my friends horses didn't suffer it actually as long as you didn't hide their legs too often.
> 
> I might get some- she's 1/4 TB and 3/4 ID so fairly fine and not feathered well


Sorry- I meant as long as you don't HOSE their legs not hide pahaha


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you not move yards? Personally I don't like the idea of stabling a house for 24 hours - unless due to injury. My horses are turned out 24/7 but we have three fields so can rotate. Years ago though we used to have them out at night and in during the day.

Sorry just seen you can't move yards. My old mare used to wear the mud guard boots - more so to keep her frail legs warm - but they were good so worth a try.


----------

